# Destin/Miramar Beach mid June



## imhammer (Apr 24, 2009)

We will be in Destin/Miramar beach staying at the mainsail complex on the beach from June 13-20. I read that there is not really anything to catch in the surf, so I am looking for some walk in spots to fish in the early mornings while the family is still sleeping.

I fish the Galveston Bay complex weekly and fish artificials only for trout and redfish. We catch lots of trout/reds in the surf during the summer. I throw mostly tops, but do have tails, spoons, corkys, mirrolures etc..



Where are areas close to where I will be staying that I can walk in or rent a yak to fish the bay/flats?

What would be the lures of choice? 

Are there many Stingrays in the bay?(need raygaurds?)

Does anyone local want a tag along for a morning or two? If you have a boat, I would be happy to share expenses and take you if you ever come to the Galveston area.

Feel free to PM me and I will get back to you with my email so we can communicate.

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!



I have attached a couple of pics.














These were caught in the surf this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Those are a bunch of puny texas trout! Im kidding...Try to go behind the Big Blue Whale building(Legendary Marina) There is a little cut back there and some people have decent luck over there wading in the mornings. Right at the mouth of the cut will most likely be the best. You can see the cut when you go over the midbay bridge. Good Luck...I doubt you get much help because people seem to be pretty tight lipped about inshore spots around these parts.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

we stay at the maravilla condos about a (1/4 mile from pomponoa joes) every year we catch skipjack, bluefish, sharksspanish and small flounder there about every year right out of the surf. There are fish there.have seen huge schools of spanish and several jacks while snorkeling. don;t right off the surf with out giving it a try.


----------



## imhammer (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info fellas. 

I am not asking for spots, just general areas where I can walk in and where I can rent a yak. I know better than to expect a fisherman to give up his honey holes, but a little friendly help so a fellow fisherman can wet a line with a chance of catching a fish is all I am asking for.

Thanks,


----------



## imhammer (Apr 24, 2009)

This is a tough crowd.....65 views and only 2 posts. 

I know someone out there knows where I can walk in and fish besides the surf.

Help a fellow fisherman out!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I told you a good spot for trout...Everything else is in the gulf...hard to target redfish in choctawhatche bay from shore unless it is the fall/winter. What do you want to catch?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

ts also the PENSACOLA fishing forum...Not as many Destinites on here...


----------



## imhammer (Apr 24, 2009)

Got it.....I just looked and saw where pensacola is in relation to destin. I can see why I haven't gotten many replies.

I will definitely be trying where you said and probably playing in the surf a little. I just want to catch anything, but trout and reds are the preference.

Do you know where I can rent a yak? That might be a better option and let me cover more territory even though I prefer to wade.

Are you from Texas? Where?

Thanks much!


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

One spot you can fish from shore for reds is right next to coast guard station in destin .Can park next to bridge and walk out to wade fish best in morning.


----------

